# Which snow foam lance for black and decker?



## expensive valet (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone know which snow foam lance to use for a black and decker pressure washer, I cant seem to find any listed anywhere, is it the same fitting as karcher etc? many thanks.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Get your mobile phone or digitial camera and take a picture of the end connection, then the suppliers can know which adaptor to use for the power washer you have :thumb:


----------



## expensive valet (Dec 26, 2010)

This is the male connection on my detergent bottle if that helps.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

expensive valet said:


> This is the male connection on my detergent bottle if that helps.


Well done :thumb:
It very much looks like a Lavor type fitting, there is a thread with pictures of the various fitting adaptors, hopefully one of the viewers will be able to point us to it :thumb:
stand by ....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

heres the GB by mark
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611

to me it looks like the bosch fitting...
the wings look too big for lavor fitting.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> heres the GB by mark
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611
> 
> to me it looks like the bosch fitting...
> the wings look too big for lavor fitting.


Thanks for the link Craig, it looks like the kew/alto in the link, however I have a lavor and it looks the same as that 










the lavor definate has two lugs, so wonder if in the diagram the kew/alto and lavor adaptor pics are reveresed?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

It does look like the Bosch without the extra part to the end


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The kew/alto and lavor are the ones that seam to cause the most woes as seam so similar.
Unless someone already sorted this in another thread it sound like taking measurements of the lugs and shaft length and calling before order.
The traders have had more expertise than us as they will have sold so many.


----------



## expensive valet (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, well iv being trawling the interweb all day, cant find anything, iv emailed all the companies that sell the lances, but no reply as yet (it is sunday though) iv had someone on ebay tell me that a karcher one will fit, but i dont think it will, iv read threads all over diffenrent forums and nobody seems to know, some people have bought the bosch and kew and lavor ones, and they havnt fitted, so god knows. 

I bought the new black and decker 1700w spm which has just come out for £99, so im sure lots of people will be buying them, it is a very good pressure washer for the money and you get a patio cleaner with it for that price too, so if no-one is currently making a snow foam lance to fit them, they will be missing out on a trick in my opinion.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kew/alto and lavor are totally different fittings, the lavor one has bigger 'wings' - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/foam-lance-various-fittings/prod_371.html


----------



## expensive valet (Dec 26, 2010)

Aye, none of them semm to fit it, might make my own fitting.

I knew I should've bought a Karcher!!


----------



## expensive valet (Dec 26, 2010)

well i emailed about 10 or so lance suppliers, and none of them know what will fit, i have sent a few pictures over to them to see if they can work out what will do the job, if not il have to bodge something together lol


----------

